# So, I picked up a Wee PC (what am I smoking?)



## ScottW (Mar 15, 2008)

I need to put down the weed. Damn, dandelions!

I recently ran across the Wee PC and if it hadn't been for the guy selling one locally that upgraded it & had one at a good discount via Craigslist, I probably would never had got one. But, needless to say, I couldn't resist getting one and playing around with it.

If I didn't have an iPhone, I'd probably be more impressed with it, but even having an iPhone, I must admit, the little sucker, while it looks and feels like something my 3 year old would get from Toys R Us that speaks "Welcome You Got Mail" over and over and over, under the cheapness is a pretty slick little product.

It runs a version of Linux and comes with OpenOffice, Firefox, Skype and all sorts of things. Supports 802.11b/g, Ethernet, Modem, and has three USB 2.0 ports. The screen is a mere 7 inches, but has a surprisingly awesome picture, and very bright. It runs absolutely silent, just like my iPhone. The only exception is if you have it on and it's charging, it starts to heat up and a barely notecable fan comes on to keep the cheapness from melting.

It's white, like a MacBook/iBook. It has been hacked by others to run Mac O X (10.4), although I don't see the point in doing that. Everything on it just seems to "work" which is nice. The keyboard is small and hard to type on, so no long typing sprees on it.

It is really surprising fast and fluid. Granted, I'm not running Windows on it, so hard to tell, but what seems like a toy, is a very useful tool and is one of those things that you buy and then you figure out what your going to do with it.

Ideas I have is using it for Geocaching info lookup, Street Navigation with GPS hooked to it, or as a "in the field", darn, my pager went off, a server is down, I need to fix it now and then just tether my iPhone (I didn't say that did I?) to it and get the job done. Plus, I can use it to look up the latest weather info on a larger screen when storm chasing.

The system I got had a 4GB drive, 1GB of RAM and an additional 1GB SD card in that slot. 

The thing is super small and weighs like 2lbs and was less than $300. Sure, I'd prefer a MacBook Air, but $300 seems much more attractive.

At the end of the day, it may not be practical and I might opt for a used iBook or something, but for now... it's kinda cool and I kind of want to show it off to people, although they will be stunned that it's not a Mac... in fact, they might think less of me... so I might just keep it my little secret.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2008)

> It's white, like a MacBook/iBook. *It has been hacked by others to run Mac O X (10.4),* although I don't see the point in doing that.



Um, I believe it IS against the board rules to discuss such matters.....

(I just couldn't resist! ROFL! ::ha:: )

Incidentally, Asus has a newer version that was introduced at CeBIT called the Eee PC 900.  It's a hair larger than the original but also has a 9" screen and a higher video resolution.  I might wait for that one to come out.  This new model will have the option for Windows XP to come preloaded but why would I want that?  I'm quite happy with GNU/Linux on that thing. 

Engadget has some pictures of the 9" and 7" models back-to-back (and in various other positions).
http://www.engadget.com/photos/hot-9-inch-on-7-inch-eee-pc-action/

Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## ScottW (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea, I have seen those online prior to buying this one. If one planned on using it with any regularity, then I think a 9" screen is almost a must, but then so would a larger keyboard and well by that time, you might as well just get a Mac. 

But, for the price, very plEEEzed with it.

The guy I bought it from seemed to like it at first, but the longer we talked, the more he hated the thing and found it had no purpose in what he had planned on using it for, some type of software testing or something.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Yea, I have seen those online prior to buying this one. If one planned on using it with any regularity, then I think a 9" screen is almost a must, but then so would a larger keyboard and well by that time, you might as well just get a Mac.
> 
> But, for the price, very plEEEzed with it.
> 
> The guy I bought it from seemed to like it at first, but the longer we talked, the more he hated the thing and found it had no purpose in what he had planned on using it for, some type of software testing or something.



He was probably frustrated with the Xandros Linux that comes preinstalled.  There are ways of getting Ubuntu or some other free OS or even Windows (maybe even a certain happy-faced OS ) on it if necessary, but I guess he wasn't up to it.  The good thing is that his misery ended up being a good thing for you.  And if you ever get sick of it, I know someone that would be willing to take it off your hands (/me raises hand up ever-so-high).


----------

